# Craftsman Model # 917.296030 rear tine tiller



## irishtom (Apr 21, 2021)

Hello;

I have the above model tiller and was using it in the field yesterday when noticed what I initially thought was smoke coming from it was actually mist. I noticed the white cap (not the yellow oil-filler cap, but the white one I have never opened) was completely gone from the unit (I found it laying on the soil later). The mist was spraying out of the opening. The fluid got all over the fuel tank area and smelled like transmission fluid. I immediately put the tiller in neutral and shut it off. My question is that my manual states for transmission maintenance the following; "Once a season, lubricate the right hand gear case grease fitting with 1 oz. of EP #1 grease."

Is this correct? Because it smelled and looked similar to automobile transmission fluid. Is anyone familiar with this? How to you apply 1 once of grease to a filler opening? How do you know it's at the proper level?

Please help. My unit is in the field and I don't want to engage the transmission and damage the unit.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey irishtom, welcome to the forum.

That right hand gearbox may be a chain & sprocket system like the one shown in the following U-tube video:





Shine a light down in there and take a look. If it is a chain & sprocket system, I would add a couple of ounces of grease to the gearbox to compensate for grease lost.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

It's a chain drive tiller and the gear box is packed with grease. They can and will get water in the gear box sitting over the winter do to condensation. I'm guessing what you saw was water vapor. See page 45 in the link below to verify to you is is chain drive. Part #50 is the drive chain. There is no fluid that goes in the gearbox only grease. 

CRAFTSMAN 917.296030 OWNER'S MANUAL Pdf Download | ManualsLib


----------

